# By Jupiter, it's Finished!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think I'm ready to stick a fork in this one and call it done!

Here's a list of the aftermarket products I used to make the already stellar kit look even better.

Lets hear it for:
*Paragrafix* - superior photo etch, Hero Landing Gear, backlit panels and decals, and frankly the best painting templates in the known universe 

*VooDoo FX* - Randy hits another home run with the interior lighting kit! his choice of mixing warm and cool white LEDs add just the right touch. The only altering I did (because I can't resist fiddling with stuff) was to swap out his blue freezer tube walls bulbs with white. I wanted to use a teal gel in that area and white bulbs also made the smaller blue tubes stand out more in contrast)

*Space Circuits* - Jack was nuts enought to let me customize my core circuit with alternating warm/cool white LEDs. the final effect is very sweet

a Special Shout out to *Teslabe* for going the extra parsec in helping me out with a motor and control board so I could make the scanner spin.

Thank you so much to all for making it so that even I could get the kind of results I am proud to show off

Continued next post...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*it Figures...*

and because he deserves his own pat on the back..

Drew from *Crow's Nest Mico Masterpieces* - he broke his neck (and I'm sure twisted a few arms) to get me a set of his freezer tube figures. and as you can see, they make all the difference.

Most of all I want to thank all of Y'all for the encouragement, tips and inspiration. this board is the best!

Enjoy, Dissect, discuss

PS those are tiny round headed hex bolts holding the hull together. I need a way to get back into the ship just in case I need to make repairs


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Exellent build sir! Bravo!


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful! That's the color I was looking for on your JII. Please tell what you used.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job, Lou!:thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Truly inspirational work per your usual Lou! It's incredible! I can only hope to have close success as you!

Can I ask, do you have any build photos showing how your installed the screws on the hull halves? I had the same idea of sorts, I'm an optician by trade, and I have a boatload of fine screws I thought to use in holding the hull together. Did you have to make any kind of backing to attach to? 

Your a lucky turd getting thoe figures from Drew! They look fantastic! Hopefully us "underpriveledged" geeks will be able to get some in the near future!!! LOL!!! Again, masterful work! Congratulations on a fine effort! 
:wave:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice job on the build up! Love what you did on the lighting mods! Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic work Lou.......:thumbsup: It's gorgeous....... What color did you use on the hull?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the kid words gents!

Tim,
What i ended up finding were small hex-headed screws. .050 sized and about 5/8 inch long. I epoxied some blocks in the upper hull piece and matched them to the indents in the lower hull piece.

I originally was planning on making those blocks out of wood, but then I found a piece of moulding at the home improvement store that was made of PVC that I could slice up into chunks and sand into shape. so i put those around the perimeter and screwed into those


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking J2, Lou!!! Excellent work on all the lighting, very, very cool!! - Denis


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

So when are you starting your next one? This one is a home run!
Mike


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I had to look up the color. It's Duplicolor Light Slate. from Advance Auto Parts store.

I'm lining up ideas for the next one, but it will have to be after I've knocked down the build pile.

it will be a landing site version with casual figures and open airlock. Maybe some ripped up control panels and such


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I had to look up the color. It's Duplicolor Light Slate. from Advance Auto Parts store.
> 
> I'm lining up ideas for the next one, but it will have to be after I've knocked down the build pile.
> 
> it will be a landing site version with casual figures and open airlock. Maybe some ripped up control panels and such


I wouildn't think you could get that nice of a look from a spray can but it looks great. I'm wondering how many here are just using some spray from a can vs airbrushing?


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Great accomplishment, very nice. I've got a friend who's going to build one so I'll link him to this.

Your next could have all the kitchenette, bathroom, sleeping quarters, etc in all that space you put the electronics in.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous work, Lou. I am envious.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! In some shots, the interior looks like the real thing. 

Sean


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Darkstar said:


> I wouildn't think you could get that nice of a look from a spray can but it looks great. I'm wondering how many here are just using some spray from a can vs airbrushing?


I'm using Tamiya Mica Silver from the can. Take a look at Beatlepaul's J2 to see what a masterful job his ship is done with the same spray!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm using Tamiya Mica Silver from the can. Take a look at Beatlepaul's J2 to see what a masterful job his ship is done with the same spray!


 
Ditto to using Tamiya Mica Silver from a rattlecan, per Beatlepaul's recommendation; BEAU-TI-FUL!!!!!! 

 BTW, to avoid total thread hijacking, gorgeous build-up, Lou!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

What, no bowling alley? (very nice!)

Can you show us under the deck? curious about the spinning mechanism).

Where do we go for TMP version?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

eBay for the TMP version.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautifully done, Lou, beautifully done!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is one truly gorgeous BU :thumbsup: . 
hb


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Wow awesome work Lou !!!!!!!!!!


Robert.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Simply awesome! Something for me to aspire to!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> What, no bowling alley? (very nice!)
> 
> Can you show us under the deck? curious about the spinning mechanism).
> 
> Where do we go for TMP version?


the motor is hanging from the ceiling. it's the radar dishes that spin

picture #3 shows my attempt to hide it

thanks guys!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...WOW!!! First build up I've seen with the Robinsons in the freezer tubes. Amazing work!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou,
Fantastic job, as I would expect from you. Take a bow.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Absolutely Beautiful! A real Masterpiece!







:thumbsup::thumbsup:

New ad, "Slightly used Spacecraft, frozen crew included."







:tongue:


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

GREAT work, and good to see the figures as well! I look forward to getting a set of them.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very nice work indeed Sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Simply amazing and totally inspirational.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing your build:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL BUILD ! I looked at all of the pictures and did not even notice the screws until you mentioned it a few posts later, great job !


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Fantastic work mate :thumbsup: You inspire me to make more mods on mine when I get round to making it.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

OMG!! Lou that is a top effort and accomplishment mate!! :woohoo:

So what can be said that hasn't been said... Insperational... Amazing... Outstanding... Struth between you, Mark, Herb and the others that have been shown I might just leave mine in the box  (just kidding but mine is still a ways off before build though.)

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> OMG!! Lou that is a top effort and accomplishment mate!! :woohoo:
> 
> So what can be said that hasn't been said... Insperational... Amazing... Outstanding... Struth between you, Mark, Herb and the others that have been shown I might just leave mine in the box  (just kidding but mine is still a ways off before build though.)
> 
> ...


I Agree, they are the pioneers who went forth and discovered everything that could be done with this Jupiter 2 and they are the "lewis and Clark of model building. They brought back a Great map for the rest of us to follow, Thank you !!!!
Bert


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Ye gods, Lou, that's fantastic!! Every newly completed Jupiter 2 I see seems to be better than the last, but I think yours finally draws a line in the sand. I can't tell some of your pictures from photos of the set. Beautiful work!
You know, if you were to "age" some of them and put on a fake Fox photo #, they would probably end up on the 'Net in 20 years as "authentic" photos taken during filming of the pilot. 
Wait a minute... maybe you just did the opposite. 
Gotcha! What a fraud! I knew I saw that second one somewhere before. I did a dig in my files and what did I find? All you did was take actual publicity photos and colorize them. I'm so disappointed...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm keeping that!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lou, Awesome work! I love the spinner in the dome. How do you intend on displaying it? How many hours did you log on it? Boy, this makes me want to get off my duff and get started on mine. Great camera work. Thanks for sharing but I'd love to see more pics if you get a chance.........


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeousness and Gorgosity! I Absolutely love the 'depth' you achieved on the center radar scanner. 

More pix of that please....and maybe some exteriors.

Great work friend,
Mark


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How much clearance is there between the soffit ring and the inside of the upper hull ? Is it a tight squeeze for wires & lights when putting the upper hull on ?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Bert,
yes it is. there is a pinch-point just at the outside edge of the soffet and the top of the hull.

look at the attached photo and you can see where I had to notch out the soffet to run the wires.

it's not a big issue, but something you need to be aware of

cheers


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnificent! What more can be said that hasn't been said already? A wonder to behold. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Now stop teasing us and post some more pics please !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing job Sir.
Thank you for sharing.:thumbsup:
And also, thanks in advance for those 50 new photos that "they" are saying that you're about to post.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks Lou.i kind of fiqured there might be a tight fit there. how much room would you say there is between the hull surface and the soffit ring ? what could you fit ( example a coin or pencil laid flat ) in there without the hull coming into contact with the the object on the soffit ring ? or soffit ring itself ?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Bert,
At the tightest, it's about a dime thickness and that is the most outward edge of the ring. the inside of the ring actually has a nice bit of breathing room.

see attached pic.

You almost have to be careful that you don't have any lose wires if only because they will cast weird shadows up there


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent work my friend, The lighting looks very impressive and in scale...
Makes the kit very tempting.....but I suppose I'd better get on a finish the chariot now!:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Lou !


----------

